# price of cut comb



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

4" X 3-1/4" cut, that makes 5 cuts per frame.
3.00 per cut in my container that costs .58 each.
So 50 cuts per super at 2.40 each cut totals out to $120 bucks a super.
These cuts then retail for $5 to $6 each.
So you do the math!!!


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are storing them, you should store them in the freezer for a couple of days to kill the minor wax moth, otherwise you are going to end up with comb that has itty, bitty wax moth larva in it........the comb will look like it has pin holes in it. Be sure to double wrap the comb in plastic before you put it in the freezer so the comb doesn't get condensation on it when it thaws out.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I cut deep frames to fit the clamshell packages sold by most bee supply store. A slight variance in size is okay since that varies the weight.. They typically run 6 to 8 ounces each.
I price them at $1.00 per ounce in these cut packages. I also sell whole frames of comb, without removing it from the frame. for these, I get 65 cents per ounce. I would think in Thousand Oaks these prices would be no problem. Good selling.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

great feedback, thanks all, much appreciated.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I cut 4 1/8" squares and get four to the comb. They fit in the clear cut comb boxes in the catalogs. I get $5/cut wholesale for the 12oz cuts.

Drain it well.


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary (Feb 21, 2006)

I have sold the entire frame of cut comb for $100 each to hostesses of parties. It's a novelty item for them. They place it on a platter surrounding by grapes, cheeses, crackers, etc. They allow their guests to scoop or cut it out and taste the pure honey flavor in combination with the other items on the Platter.

Next year, I am going to sell the half frames (with cut comb) for $55 or $60 each.


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary (Feb 21, 2006)

BTW, that would be $1,000 to $1,200 per super... not a bad return instead of selling liquid honey. Of course, at that price I would be happy to sell one super...

On a different note, I currently get 12 pieces of cut comb out of a medium super frame (times 10 frames per super). That equals $28.8 per frame and $288 for each super. We have sold out of cut comb (chunk honey in a pint at $6 per pint wholesale) every year the last three years doing it that way.

We double our production every year and still sell out... I'm ramping it up 300% next year (and need to raise prices)!


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> I cut 4 1/8" squares and get four to the comb. They fit in the clear cut comb boxes in the catalogs. I get $5/cut wholesale for the 12oz cuts.
> 
> Drain it well.


 In MA. I get $10.00 to $12.00



BEE HAPPY Jim


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been charging $7 for a 4-1/2 square piece. After draining overnight they weigh around 1lb. 

I've seen them around here for a few bucks more and a few bucks less. They are selling but not nearly as much as my honey. 

Thinking of raising my price to $10... especially since I see what other people are charging per ounce.


----------

